

Basketball nerds out there: Was KD's shot against the Mavs luck, or physics?  - tomasien
http://books.google.com/books?id=CPosYIEgag8C&pg=PA87&lpg=PA87&dq=physics+lucky+bounce+basketball&source=bl&ots=-zrOs3u5j6&sig=cZsdRVHrdLAQ34apTPO87o2sAbg&hl=en&sa=X&ei=xcOcT4m6BcLX0QGZrLysDw&ved=0CDEQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
pknight
He got a very friendly bounce off the rim from what was a desperation type
shot. Can credit him for putting enough arc on the shot but it was off to the
left and very well defended.

